# Seven rescued as boat hits rocks ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7276522.stm








since re-registered B91


----------



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

*Crabber 'Horizon'*

The boat belongs to the same company (Friel Fishing) who have just had a new crabber built in Eyemouth.
The new boat 'Annie' was launched in Eyemouth last week.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn fine parking I'd say.


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

crabber annie is up for sale


----------

